

Microsoft renames SkyDrive to OneDrive - rbanffy
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/27/5349830/microsoft-onedrive-new-name-for-skydrive

======
rbanffy
Sadly, it's too late to change the title to "OneDrive to rule them all,
OneDrive to find them, OneDrive to bring them all and in the darkness bind
them" ;-)

